# Acer Travelmate 8100 continuous acpi events

## Akhouk

I have a Acer TravelMate 8104WLMi. I have a custom DSTD file from acpi.sf.net that fixed the the acpi information for my battery status. However, I am getting continuous events from the acpid that are taking my CPU usage to 100% and filling my log file with megabytes worth of logs in just a few minutes. The log messages are like this:

```

[Thu Sep 22 10:15:33 2005] received event "button/lid LID 00000080 00051ea1"

[Thu Sep 22 10:15:33 2005] notifying client 15225[1000:100]

[Thu Sep 22 10:15:33 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh button/lid LID 00000080 00051ea1"

[Thu Sep 22 10:15:33 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Thu Sep 22 10:15:33 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Thu Sep 22 10:15:33 2005] action exited with status 0

[Thu Sep 22 10:15:33 2005] completed event "button/lid LID 00000080 00051ea1"

```

They repeat continuously with the next event being the same except that the event ID is 00051ea2.

Has anyone had any similar problem or have any suggestions? It is not the DSTD file I am using as I had the same problem with the standard buggy Acer dsdt. (Of course, both could have a problem I guess). My ownly solution at the moment is to stop acpid  :Sad: 

----------

## exobuzz

I can confirm this problem exists (Travelmate 8104 with ubuntu linux)

(http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=339552#post339552)

Seems like a bios bug ? :/

----------

## Akhouk

Yes, that does indeed seem like the same problem and I expect is most likely a buggy BISO  :Sad: 

The strange difference between my case and theirs is that I get continuous events even when the Lid is open. When I run acpid it then sends the processor to full and fills the log. I therefore leave acpid switched off, which is a bit of a pain when monitoring battery life.

I will fire off a couple of emails to Acer and phone them...I doubt it wil help any time soon. In the meantime if anyone has any other solutions - please desribe them here.

----------

## widan

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> When I run acpid it then sends the processor to full and fills the log. I therefore leave acpid switched off, which is a bit of a pain when monitoring battery life.

 

Something you can try (but I don't know if it will work, and it's only a workaround): open the file /usr/src/linux/drivers/acpi/button.c, and look for that line (it's around line 80):

```
.ids =      "ACPI_FPB,ACPI_FSB,PNP0C0D,PNP0C0C,PNP0C0E",
```

Replace it by that one:

```
.ids =      "ACPI_FPB,ACPI_FSB,PNP0C0C,PNP0C0E",
```

Recompile the kernel, install it, and reboot. Now the lid switch handling should be disabled (you can check it by verifying that the "ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]" line disappeared in dmesg).

----------

## stephandale

I had this problem with my Acer Travelmate 8104.

Pass acpi_osi= to the kernel as a boot option. This apparently prevents the BIOS behaving as though Windows is the OS.

http://mindspill.net/computing/linux-notes/100-cpu-usage-by-acpid-when-the-lid-button-is-pressed.html

I like the possibility of disabling lid events - that'd allow me to log acpi events without the continuous lid ones.

----------

## exobuzz

I realise im ressurrecting an old thread - but this might be of interest.

A kernel developer gave me a fixed DSDT which solves the continuous lid events problem on my travelmate 8104wlmi

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10485

----------

## stephandale

Thanks for that. It worked a treat. I've written a brief article about it on my site: http://mindspill.net/computing/linux-notes/acpi/custom-dsdt.html

----------

